# New member



## Baker4444 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi All

New to forum I have a TT MK2 Cabriolet in silver looking forward to reading all info on this great car

Ian


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Baker4444 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi

Thanks

All I need is a TT MK1 240 SPORT 2005-2006 to go with my MK2 only problem is I cannot find a nice one anywhere lol


----------



## ttpilch (Jun 13, 2020)

You might want to buy this one?


----------



## Baker4444 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi

Many thanks for the heads up

I had a look at this one it looked good but the guy said it was sold I am 100% sure the guy never had it for sale in the first place the answer he gave right away was do you have any classic cars for sale, he is using this phoney car as a come on (just my opinion) he should take it down but it has been up for over a month now. And when you ask about he says sorry I took a deposit this morning aye right lol. My search continues.  Ian


----------



## Cronx_TT (Jun 24, 2020)

Afternoon all !

I first registered on here about 10 years ago when I bought my Mk 1 TT - Can't remember my old user ID but assume that account has gone anyway.

Anyway, fast forward 10 years, and I'm going to be a dad :-D

So, time to say goodbye to the TT unfortunately, and find something more child friendly.

Registering on here to try and get an idea of what it might be worth, and once I'm allowed to post in the Marketplace see if anyone wants it !

Webuyanycar have offered me £650 !


----------



## Baker4444 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi

Thanks for the heads up

I am looking for the MK1 TT Quattro Sport 240bhp produced late 2005 to 2006 but not the £565 road one that's just horrendous for road tax for a year just wouldn't give the government this type of money every year.

Ian


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Baker4444 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the heads up
> 
> ...


You need one registered before the 23 rd of March 2006 to get the cheeped road tax, that's why my qS is a Jan 2006


----------



## Baker4444 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi

Thanks for that date I didn't know that exact date was the cut off in March

All the best Ian


----------



## CodyOlson (Jun 30, 2020)

i like this model , even today I regret that I did not buy it, but took an older model
I love this motor - how sounds


----------

